# Growing and Maturity



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

When do kids stop growing and reach their adult size? I've got Nigerian Dwarf kids...thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Usually goats reach full size around 2 years old (=


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup: what she said LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I go by the 2 1/2 to 3 year mark.... they are more "refined" with their adult size and look by then. You'll also notice that around 5-6 months old that they seem to be at a standstill with growth, they eventually get a growth spurt around 9-10 months old.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

oh wow...i didn't think it would take that long...i was really curious when they couldn't get through the cattle panels...i thought it might be the 6-9 mos old mark but now i'm beginning to wonder...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....I have a 19 week old doeling here that weighs 36lbs, she's still got the advantage of mama's milk through the day though so that likely helped with her growth, she can't fit the whole way through a cattle panel square but can try to squeeze through to her shoulders.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

how do you actually weigh a goat if you don't have a scale outside? is there a measuring tape like for horses to measure a goats weight?


----------

